# repair cutaneous fistula



## deborahcook4040 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok, This pt had a bronchopleural-cutaneous fistula. The bronchopleural portion was repaired by a couple of thoracic surgeons, and after they were done, my general surgeon came in to repair the cutaneous portion. He excised three fistula tracts on the chest wall, and did a massive debridement of infected tissue, going down to and into the muscle, but NOT as far as the bone. The wound was packed and left open.


I could code it as repair of a lesion, by length, with debridement, but that just doesn't seem to cover the amount of work he did.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

